# In The Process Of Acquiring A Hamilton 978



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

On Monday I collect a 1915 Hamilton 978 open face watch - purchased at auction today - and can't wait to hold it in my hot little hand!

Better pics to follow as and when I can...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice looking piece, Will! :yes:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Got the watch today - keeping good time so far... The seller is a collector of watches in general who is now concentrating on wristwatches and shedding his pocket watches. He paid Â£245 for this watch - when I don't know - and was going to withdraw it from eBay as he was getting low bids. However, he failed to withdraw it before 24 hours before the auction end - and bids (including mine) had to stand. I paid less than half of what he paid originally... my good luck! Anyway, my own pictures:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good Will...great pics!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quicky, Will, your serial no. 1,133,950 would appear to date the movement to mid to late 1910, rather than the 1915 you posted above...

From the Hamilton list...

1910....1,087,000

1911.....1,290,000


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting Roger - I've come across conflicting data for Hamilton watch serial numbers - unless, of course, I'm being stupid and misinterpreting it all. Here are two separate files, from US databases, which I've been looking at... If you can reconcile/explain them, I'll be grateful!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry Roger - forgot to say: the seller had also dated it at 1910 - but the two files I enclosed give 1915...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps there are two different lists, Will...mine was from Warman's Watches...an American pocket watch field guide...but having looked at more lists online, they confirm what you said, so I think my book may be wrong. 1915 it is, then :lol:


----------

